# Just for fun! Your nightmare wedding dress!



## honeybee2

This is not to offend anyone who's dress is similar or the same to what others consider their 'nightmare dress'. Everyone has different tastes but I thought it would be fun to share what we would consider a nightmare to be married in and the reasons why!


Mine are- anything that resembles 'my big fat gypsy wedding' including Jordons dress. There is no way anyone could walk in something like that without waddling and looking like a penguin. Coloured panels, halternecks to name a few. :blush:
 



Attached Files:







article-1266507530360-08512254000005DC-555122_636x407.jpg
File size: 34.9 KB
Views: 11









classic-plus-size-wedding-dress.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 9









images.jpg
File size: 8.9 KB
Views: 10









jordan_aka_katie_price_wedding_dress11.jpg
File size: 28.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Scamp

I was looking for a cross between Katies dress and one of the ones I saw on gypsy wedding :haha: But like you say, everyone has different tastes. :flower:

I'm not to keen on panelled dresses


----------



## honeybee2

hahaha! Im pretty sure you would have looked 10000% more elegant than they did if you wore one hunny! xx


----------



## Scamp

Aw thank you :flower:
I was worried about looking chavvy but I'm going to shop around to see what suits me


----------



## Timid

My hated styles - anything with loads of exaggerated volume or different coloured:

https://www.weddingo.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/caprice_a.jpg

oR
something that is just tooo revealing and tacky, like this:-

https://tackyweddings.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/nikkiblog17_big.jpg


ugh! not my deal at all !!!


Tx


----------



## Scamp

Timid said:


> My hated styles - anything with loads of exaggerated volume or different coloured:
> 
> https://www.weddingo.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/caprice_a.jpg
> 
> oR
> something that is just tooo revealing and tacky, like this:-
> 
> https://tackyweddings.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/nikkiblog17_big.jpg
> 
> 
> ugh! not my deal at all !!!
> 
> 
> Tx

I LOVE the first one but the 2nd dress is quite bad :wacko:


----------



## honeybee2

hehe! If I was having a MAAAAHOOOSIVE wedding that was all rococo and champagne in a masive manor house or palace then Id consider wearing a hollywood dreams dress that was victorian inspired but they look so heavy!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

something like this

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STOCK-White-...=UK_Wedding_Clothing&var=&hash=item61cb443aae

They are just too straight and unflattering for my liking

or

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Spaghetti-St...69?pt=UK_Wedding_Clothing&hash=item4aa95b1c75

May aswell just wrap a net curtain round myself, coz thats what i think it looks like :) xx


----------



## honeybee2

hehe ^^^ I actually like both of those!!! I love simple lace dresses hahahahaha! see, everyone is so different!!!

Just some others I hate.

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...ndsp=42&ved=1t:429,r:28,s:26&biw=1440&bih=721

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...1t:429,r:30,s:26&tx=74&ty=66&biw=1440&bih=721


https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...ndsp=42&ved=1t:429,r:33,s:26&biw=1440&bih=721

https://frame.inetgiant.co.uk/le/aH...hZy9zaW1wbGUrcGx1cytzaXplK3dlZGRpbmcrZ293bnM=

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...ndsp=39&ved=1t:429,r:6,s:109&biw=1440&bih=721

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...ndsp=39&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:189&biw=1440&bih=721


----------



## Tiff

My nightmare dresses:

https://xc9.xanga.com/a34e16ebd3c35275612287/m219644696.jpg

EEEK. Although I kinda wish I had the Ta-Ta's to pull this dress off. But yikes!!! 

https://x8e.xanga.com/a16e12eb33c35275612286/m219644695.jpg

Anything 80s inspired. *shudders* 

It may have looked good on Princess Ariel in the The Little Mermaid, but it doesn't transition to real life so well. At least IMHO. :haha:


----------



## charmedlassie

Anything with too much going on, like loads of ruffles, beading or embrodery. I like simple.
 



Attached Files:







wedding_dress.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 4









wedding-dress-beading.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 4









tulle-strapless-empire-waist-and-ball-gown-handmade-flowers-skirt-with-chapel-train-design-weddi.jpg
File size: 46.9 KB
Views: 6









lace-strapless-scattered-handmade-flowers-a-line-skirt-with-lace-up-wedding-gown-.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## honeybee2

I really dont like pick up dresses or ones that look thick like your wearing a duvet!


----------



## tmr1234

I have night sweats about this dress but it may just be growing on me lol
https://www.hitched.co.uk/Chat/resized-image.ashx/__size/550x0/__key/CommunityServer.Discussions.Components.Files/27/6102.images-_2800_7_2900_.jpg


----------



## Arlandria

Some of those dresses are soooo my style! Ha ha :)

These are rather odd looking:

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_GcgtbJTxs-s/SMdmP_UFiaI/AAAAAAAAB6s/CnVkrIQQti8/s400/wedding-dress-ugly-3.jpg

https://weddingpros.files.wordpress.com/2009/05/ugly-wedding-dress.jpg?w=331&h=600

https://www.geekologie.com/2009/07/22/robo-bride.jpg

NIGHTMARE!!!!!!!


----------



## booflebump

If I didn't have a dress already, something like this would be the top of my list

:rofl: :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







russian.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 29


----------



## Tiff

:rofl: That's like the one I posted. WTF were those girls thinking? There's actually an email forward I got featuring that picture, it was very funny! :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

hahah that one looks like a tampon! x


----------



## Tiff

What's funny is that I like some of the ones that are posted. :blush: Like with the pick ups and whatnot. :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

hehehe! but that just shows how everyone has different taste!!! The world would be so boring if we all wore the same dress!


----------



## twiggy56

is it bad I have actually gasped out-loud at some of these dresses?! :haha:

The tampon made my LOL! 

Im so bloody picky...I would never choose for myself:

Anything with too much bling
Anything with too much ruffling/ruching
Anything too 'sexy' (tacky sexy not sophisticated sexy RE Boobs McGee in Boofs pic!! :rofl:)
Anything made from shiny fabric
Anything that looks too stiff
Anything too 'straight' in shape (although id let away a beach wedding with a Grecian style dress)
Anything in bright white
Dresses with straps/halternecks
Dresses with colour in them- embroidery or panels, just no to colour altogether!
2 part dresses- I have tried some on and they do look nice but just not for me

Probably more but you get the gist of how picky iv been choosing mine!! :haha:


----------



## honeybee2

twigs- thats my list also although Im having little lace cap straps on mine to hold my boobies up hahaha!


----------



## twiggy56

^ I wish I had that problem honey! No big boobies will my gorgeous dress ever see! :nope:


----------



## honeybee2

have some of mine, ill send them 1st class!


----------



## twiggy56

please do! I could maybe even go with the ta ta dress yes?! :haha:


----------



## jadesh101

Think I just threw up !!

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:24,s:0&biw=1280&bih=699

Then swallowed it again

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...&ndsp=26&ved=1t:429,r:15,s:0&biw=1280&bih=699


----------



## honeybee2

haha. Everyone, this is my sister!!!! ^^^^^


----------



## twiggy56

:wave: Hello honeybee junior/senior?! 

That second dress is like princess fionas dress in Shrek :rofl:


----------



## honeybee2

junior! hehe shes 20 Im 22 hehe x


----------



## BertieBones

The things people will buy!!!!

https://f00.inventorspot.com/images/48_1204123800_0.jpg

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_5VXBUQTM1rk/TMAbFH_3ZuI/AAAAAAAAABs/fcWa8AaMc_U/s320/40948_730681905508_6717453_40969534_6125864_n.jpg

https://totalobscurity.typepad.com/photos/flagstuff/wedding_dress.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

hahah the american one is hilarious!!!!


----------



## Lisa84

LOVE this thread!! 

I'm not a fan of dresses that have coloured panels in or any sort of coloured detail. Nothing to mahoooosive. I'm a more simple and elegnat kinda gal :) xx


----------



## Mynx

Some of the dresses that have been posted I really like :blush: I actually quite like the ones with some colour on (mine's all ivory btw :haha:) 

I agree with Tiff about the 80's inspired dresses! Ewww! Anything that's tacky sexy rather than elegant sexy too... Jordan-esque dresses...over the top ruffles... My Big Fat Gypsy Wedding inspired dresses... anything that makes a woman look like a toilet roll cover :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Wow, that's taking patriotism a bit far, no? :rofl:


----------



## Tiff

Jinx, Mynx!!! We posted at the same time. You owe me a beer! :haha: :winkwink:


----------



## Arlandria

Tiff said:


> Jinx, Mynx!!! We posted at the same time. You owe me a beer! :haha: :winkwink:

:rofl: not said jinx in years!! lol


----------



## Tiff

:smug: Me either now that I think about it! :rofl:


----------



## twiggy56

:haha: jinx....that takes me back years!!


----------



## Mynx

Tiff said:


> Jinx, Mynx!!! We posted at the same time. You owe me a beer! :haha: :winkwink:

:haha: Haha! Rhymes too! 

:drunk: 

There's ya beer ;) I'll have a real one for ya tonight :lol:


----------



## Tiff

:dance: Woot!


----------



## honeybee2

hehe, you guys make me laugh!!!

I love love love figure hugging wedding dresses. I cant stand halternecks and a-lines and princess line dresses on curvy ladies, they look better in structured and corseted fishtails where they can have an hourglass figure and define a small waist. Who ever said that bigger women look good in something like this theyre crazy!!! https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...zhAfipbXABA&page=1&ndsp=14&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0

does nothing for her at all- and thats coming from a girl who is curvy!!


----------



## tmr1234

I can not stand fishtails it makes me think they are just gunna wobble when trying to walk not a good look and defo not on big big girls just put it away it dont look goot. Also dont like halternecks pink dresses and and think that looks like nets that should be at the wondows of a old persons house o yes and wedding dresses that do not fit eather to big on the bust or to small and they make you look like your gunna fall out.


----------



## jadesh101

I'm deaddddddd sexy

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:34,s:0&biw=1280&bih=699

seriously, it maybe a Chanel, but do people seriously buy these

https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:30,s:38&biw=1280&bih=699


----------



## Mynx

jadesh101 said:


> I'm deaddddddd sexy
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...&ndsp=38&ved=1t:429,r:34,s:0&biw=1280&bih=699
> 
> seriously, it maybe a Chanel, but do people seriously buy these
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...ndsp=35&ved=1t:429,r:30,s:38&biw=1280&bih=699

Oh good lord the first one makes her look like an ostrich about to sit on an nest :rofl: 
Second one is slightly polar bear-esque :haha:


----------

